# How to change the temperature on the Gaggia Classic



## Coffeeholic (Dec 30, 2010)

Hi Guys and Gals,

This is my first post here, but here goes. I have had my new Gaggia Classic for a couple of months now and working at pulling a decent shot. I first discarded the pressurised portafilter and bought an Iberital MC2. I am getting some good espresso but now looking at the water temperature. I have not measured the temperature coming out yet as waiting for the measuring wand. it does seem to me that the machine is running quite hot and I am burning the coffee. The steam setting button is not on, but I would say that that is the temperature we are looking at. The machine seems to get very hot if I leave it on after pulling a shot. So my main question is how can I regulate the temperature of the Gaggia Classic? Do I need to take the machine apart? Are there any manuals about that I can look at? Thanks for your help in advance. Jan


----------



## AndyL (Apr 10, 2011)

Hi Jan. How have you come to the conclusion you're burning the coffee, is it just because the water appears to be too hot or because it tastes that way? I have heard that the thermostats are pretty unpredictable, some run too hot and others too cold. Too hot and you will produce a bitter shot, too cold a sour shot. I myself at this point surf the temperature too achieve a balanced shot. Once my machine is hot I flush he group head. I usually get a small burst of steam and then it settles. I myself always assumed that my water was too hot but after testing found that in fact it was too cold and now I switch the steam switch in for 15 seconds before pulling the shot and this achieves my sweet spot for the coffee, grind and tamp that I'm currently on.


----------



## Zouche (Jan 16, 2011)

Hmmm, that's interesting, can I ask how you measure the temperature of the shot? And what sort of temperature should you look to achieve?


----------



## AndyL (Apr 10, 2011)

Well this is a loaded question. Most people say the ideal temp is between 92 and 96 degrees but I read an interesting article somewhere that suggested a ramp starting at I think 96 and ending at 88 degrees produces a smoother cup of coffee.

I haven't tested my temperature properly although I'm just considering going down the PID route. I just tasted lots of shots varying the way I surfed my machine until I hit the sweet spot. After all it's about taste right.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Coffeeholic (Dec 30, 2010)

Hi Guys, Thanks for the responses. The reason behind why I think I am burning the shots is that I believe it does taste a bit bitter sometimes. This also coincides when the machine has been on for awhile. I have managed some shots that taste really wonderful, but that has been when the machine has just been switched on (left to heat up for approx 6 minutes and the group head is warmed through). From your posts the temperature is supposed to be higher then I expected. I think I will just have to experiment more - and buy a proper thermometer. The exciting thing but also the most frustrating thing about espresso making is the number of variables at play when making espresso. I love it when it all comes together and I sit there with a smooth cup that is so much better then anything you could buy commercially. A real sense of achievement! I hate it when I have to drink a cup which is just not right. Anyway thanks again for your replies. I will post again if I have more info.


----------



## AndyL (Apr 10, 2011)

I hope you're getting on OK with your temperature issues. There are some parallels between this thread and http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?3620-Help!-Is-is-me-or-the-beans if you haven't read it already.


----------

